# NBA TV (HD) cancelled??



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yesterday I was looking forward to watching an NBA game on the NBA TV HD channel (9466), the game was advertised to be shown in HD on that channel. However, it looks like Dish no longer offers this channel. When I checked the TV guide, channel 9466 shows "Off Air" for the next week or so (I know for a fact that several games are being broadcasted on HD next week). I called Dish and of course they had no idea what I was talking about. In the end they told me that channel 9466 (NBA TV HD) is longer in their channel line up. The normal NBA TV channel (402) still is though. Does anybody have any insight?

On a different matter, it is my understanding that you can enter the interactive features (such as paying your bill etc.) when tuning to channel 100. Thing is, I am not showing channel 100 when I open my guide..... Any idea why this is? I have a 921, but am not sure if this has anything to do with it. Thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

yence99 said:


> On a different matter, it is my understanding that you can enter the interactive features (such as paying your bill etc.) when tuning to channel 100. Thing is, I am not showing channel 100 when I open my guide..... Any idea why this is? I have a 921, but am not sure if this has anything to do with it. Thanks.


Dish Interactive is not available on the 921 receiver.
Sorry, I don't know anything about NBAHD.


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Is anyone still receiving programming on channel 9466 (NBA's HD channel)? I know they only show a few games, but I am not getting any of them (always shows as "Off Air" or something like that).


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

NBA-HD hasn't had any games this year... and my understanding is this is true for both Dish and Directv. Read somewhere about some ongoing 'negotiations'.

Those in the Dallas area can hopefully enjoy a game tonight on 9465 courtesy of Mr. Cuban and HDNet. I say hopefully, since I believe last year the 921 has some adventures with the first game or two of the special HDNet feeds on 9465....

Go mavs!


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been fighting this with D* for over a month since NBA season started. There advertising NBA games in High def but they are either blackout or do not show up on guide at all. Several calls to csr and these people are acting so dumb about not knowing anything about why. Seems this is happening on both dish and directv.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

After several attemps and bogus answers this is a c&p of last reply. Seems they are admitting they are not broadcasting NBA in high def.

Dear Mr. Hancock,

Thank you for your message. We regret the continued frustration this issue has generated. We are not broadcasting every NBA TV High Definition game. If the game is being broadcast in High Definition the game will show up on channel 96. If the game is not available there we will not be providing an HD broadcast of the game. Due to satellite and programming limitations which games are to be broadcast have yet to be determined and we are, consequently, unable to provide you with a schedule. 

Thanks again for writing. Please stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our service.

Sincerely,

Jacob
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------

